# Following too closely



## visible25

Having some trouble tracking down the exact parameters to site for following too closely

Anyone have a general rule of thumb and or the parameters?


----------



## RodneyFarva




----------



## Bloodhound

No Ch.90 for it, just the CMR above. Most cities/towns have a bylaw for it.


----------



## Tuna

I've written the CMR many time but only for tailgating my marked cruiser. Q) Who tailgates a marked cruiser?
A) someone who wants a ticket.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Tuna said:


> I've written the CMR many time but only for tailgating my marked cruiser. Q) Who tailgates a marked cruiser?
> A) someone who wants a ticket.


Unless it's a private university, then, HAVE AT IT! He was a little put out when I shined my spotlight in his eyes. Sure that may have CAUSED an accident, but his outrage give me great joy.


----------

